

So How Do We Talk About This? When Children See Internet Pornography - jeffreyfox
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/10/garden/when-children-see-internet-pornography.html

======
drallison
This post duplicates <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3954262>.

